
Ask HN: Finding work at a start up? - fsnq
I&#x27;m looking for a start up to work with.<p>Do you know of any websites aimed at connecting start ups with developers?
======
tlb
triplebyte.com specializes in this.

------
marygreencny
product hunt might have some

